# power steering fluid leak



## rmnl74 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm having problem on my Xtrail 250x petrol. Power steering fluid is leaking and I've to fill it up every other day. I've already asked some autoshops to check the problem and they have different recommedations. One is recommeding to replace the whole gear assembly rack (costing P46,000) and the other shop is recommending to replace the Rack and Pinion costing P10,000. There is leak on both sides of the front wheels. I also asked them what is the possible cause of the leak and they are also saying different things. One is saying that this is due to wear and tear ( my car model is 2005) and the other is saying it is due to flood ( my car was flooded upto lower portion of the seats). 

Has anyone experienced this? Thanks


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I would find out where the fluid is leaking from first. There might be water in the system? Take it to Nissan and ask lots of questions.


----------



## yellow4wdd21 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi there it sounds like youre rack and pinion outer seals are bad you can either have the old on rebuilt or buy a new one I would recommend buying a new one it would probably be cheaper in the long run and if you do replace the rack get a front end alignment or you'll chew your tires up hope this helps


----------



## rmnl74 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I've already brought it to Nissan, it will take 1 month to get the parts. For the meantime, I have to fill it up with ATF as it is leaking badly.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I am surprised that they let you go with that much leaking going on.... you are going to have more problems if you keep driving it for another month


----------

